# grafikkarte defekt, schaut euch das bild an ...



## vsitor (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Matrox G550 und das seit ca. 3 Jahren.
Jetzt macht er ab und zu die Bildschirmausgabe so kruxelig, schaut euch mal das Bild an, ist der Windows-Explorer:

http://www.schallzauber.de/kaputt.jpg

Wenn ich dann auf Standby gehe, dann die Mouse bewege um wieder ein wake-up zu machen, zeigt er die Grafik wieder 100% gut an. Allerdings wenn ich das ein paar mal gemacht habe, dann kann es auch vorkommen, das er das Bild wieder so komisch macht, aber dann friert die mouse und alles andere einfach ein. Dann bleibt nur ein Reset...

Meint ihr die Grafikkarte ist defekt, oder woran kann das liegen? Mainboard ist ASUS A7N8X mit AMD3000+.Treiber habe ich neu installiert.

Danke


----------



## Kyoko (9. Januar 2005)

Hm...
Es könnte die GraKa sein, kann aber türlich auch der Slot sein, wo sie steckt! Haste Sie mal mit nem anderen Computer ausprobiert?


----------



## TobGod (9. Januar 2005)

Oder den Slot und den GraKa-Kühler mal reinigen..


----------



## Talla83 (13. Januar 2005)

Sieht mir ehr nach einem Defekten Ram auf der graka aus. Hatte ich schon Häufiger!

TIP

Auf der Graka befindlichen Rambausteine ausfindig machen.
mit einer Nadel zwischen jeden Kontakt entlang fahren.

Grund:
Bei den Heutigen Grakas sind häufig Kühlköper installiert wodurch die wärmeleitpaste (auch klebepads usw)  mit der zeit zwischen die anschlüsse der ram chips gelangen kann.

Sollte das nichts bringen so ist der oder die Rambausteine auf der Grafikkarte Defekt.

Wenn noch Garantie  Tauscht der Hersteller dir diese Karte aus.

MFG

Talla


----------



## vsitor (13. Januar 2005)

hallo und danke für die antwort

ich hab eine matrox G550 und die hat keinen kühler
aber ich bestell eh eine neue, ich kann so nicht merh arbeiten
stürzt je nach laune ab

wenn ich standby mache gehts wieder aber ab und an friert sie komplett ein.

danke


----------



## Hellie (13. Januar 2005)

Ich hätte da mal eine kurze Frage, die mir beim Lesen des Threads in den Sinn kommt: Wie ist das Bild oben entstanden? Und wo wird das Bild "abgefangen", dass beim Drücken der PrintScreen-Taste in die Zwischenablage kommt?

Hellie


----------



## TobGod (13. Januar 2005)

Ich denke mal hinter der Grafikkarte, da ,wie es der Name schon sagt, der Bildschirm kopiert werden soll sozusagen. Deshalb denke ich mal, es sind die Signale, die zum Bildschirm sollen..


----------



## vsitor (13. Januar 2005)

Ihr liegt richtig !

Ich war gerade im Explorer und dann kam wieder mal das "Krussel-Bild".
Dann hab ich die PRINT Taste gedrückt und dann in Photoshop eingefügt.
Ich habe Photoshop im Hintergrund laufen lassen, weil ich wusste das die bald wieder zicken machen würde...

Dann eingefügt und gespeichert. Danach bin ich in Standbymodus gegangen und dann die mouse bewegt, dann springt die Kiste wieder an und alles läuft "normal" weil die Grafikkarte wieder ein "frisches" Signal raussendet...


----------

